# Cool Castles



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Cool yes, fortified yes, a castle no. 

It's Mont Saint Michel, a monastery.


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...







_*Chateau Chambord, France*_ – a castle with 440 rooms, 84 staircases, and 365 fireplaces, was built to be the occasional-use hunting ‘lodge’ of King Francois I. It is the largest Chateau in the Loire Valley.


Top 10 Most Fascinating Castles In the World | Pinspopulars - Part 7


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Another non-castle that is cool, is Rothenburg ob der Tauber. 






Here's my favorite part, Ploenlien in front, down to the one tower that leaves the town on the right, and outside of the inner walls on the left. 






On the left you see the tower that was on the right, in the middle is the one that was on the left, and another one that is at the end of this protective gate. 






Here it is inside.





Another tower






Another tower


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Yeah, that's the Chateau you posted before. Though whether a Chateau is considered a castle is debatable. It's certainly not fortified.


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

Hon, did you see my post to yours??? That one IS a castle. (the one I posted) frigidweirdo

Doesn't matter too much to me.........I just love the look of them.


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


>


Neuschwanstein Castle near  Füssen, Bavaria. My wife was born about 80 miles from there near Ulm, Bavaria. Been there many times. It's also the Disney Castle.

*Neuschwanstein Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Neuschwanstein_Castle*

*Neuschwanstein Castle* is a nineteenth-century Romanesque Revival palace on a rugged hill above the village of Hohenschwangau near Füssen in southwest Bavaria ...


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





WOW How cool!!


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> Hon, did you see my post to yours??? That one IS a castle. (the one I posted) frigidweirdo
> 
> Doesn't matter too much to me.........I just love the look of them.



Yeah, definitely a castle and cool too.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I've been there once, unfortunately you couldn't see much for the fog. Outside is the best bit, inside is half unfinished and just empty rooms.


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...




Oh that is a shame.

I wonder what prompted so many castles to be built anyhow, and how many of them are in living order.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 11, 2016)

Don't forget the Renaissance houses.


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

The Bran Castle, also known as Dracula's Castle


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Looks terrible. I hate pics marked


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Sep 11, 2016)

Not a "real" castle Boldt castle NY state along the Canadian border:


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)

Seems like Germany has the most castles...


----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Neuschwanstein was the fantasy project of Ludwig II of Bavaria, it was said he was mad. Great story.

Many castles were build as power points for local lords. In Wales you have lots around the coast because the English went in and kept the Welsh people down, the castle being their power base that the Welsh couldn't fight against effectively. I'd suppose in Ireland it's the same story. 

Here's Caernarfon Castle in Wales






Some castles became large houses, there's Bamburgh Castle which was a castle that fell into ruin, then was rebuild by a family as their home. 






I was in Germany on the Rhein over the summer and went to one castle that had a perfect position at the top of a hill to look over the river. You could see Cologne to the north and a long way south from the river too. A lot of commerce would pass the river, and people would collect taxes on all the commerce, so a great place to build a castle too. 

The place is called Koenigswinter, or King's Winter. The first picture is the recently built house (1800s). The second is the castle in disrepair. The third is looking north along the river.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> Seems like Germany has the most castles...



Germany has a lot because Germany didn't exist until 187. Even in 1918 you had one Emperor, four kings, five Grand Dukes, five Dukes and six princes all with their own fiefdom.

Coins from Germany are interesting up until 1918, lots of different ones.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the thread Kat, I'll ponder through it again I'm sure...

You might like this kinda castle and checking this link ... Castle treehouse - Google Search


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 11, 2016)

We have some amazing old Churches in Australia. Some of the ones in the country towns are breathtaking.

This one has a commanding view of the city of Brisbane. It's a total fortress. The walls are buttressed and the windows are slits.

That entrance on the  left of the picture is three times the height of a man. When you are next ti it, it s a massive building. The picture doesn't do it justice.

Definitely a fort for when the zombies come. 

Must have been built to keep the protestants at bay if things went pear shaped.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


>



So pretty.  I would love to go see some of these places.  One of these days, I'm going to travel around the world!!!  (probably not, but there is always wishful thinking and hoping!  ).


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)

Kat said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



There are pictures of the inside too.  I don't know about the unfinished ones, but I googled, and the decorated rooms are spectacular!  Could you imagine living here?  I want to go there and pretend I'm a princess.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Hossfly (Sep 11, 2016)

This video is of Schloss Hellenstein or Hellenstein Castle in Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany. My wife lived in this town when I met and married her. My son was born in this town in her mother's house.One famous person born in this town was Erwin Rommel. Behind the castle is a park and memorial dedicated to Rommel. It is the only memorial in Germany permitted by the Four Powers for a member of the 3 Reich.My father-in-law was taught by Rommel's school teacher parents. This castle is around 60 miles from Neuschwannstein Castle I commented on earlier.
Another interesting bit of information is that my actual brother, a member of USMB was married in the courtyard of this castle and the reception was held in the castle restaurant, a popular eating and drinking place. That member is Bloodrock44 . His youngest son recently completed a hitch in the US Navy aboard the aircraft carrier, USS George Washington. Here's the video.


----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 11, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This video is of Schloss Hellenstein or Hellenstein Castle in Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany. My wife lived in this town when I met and married her. My son was born in this town in her mother's house.One famous person born in this town was Erwin Rommel. Behind the castle is a park and memorial dedicated to Rommel. It is the only memorial in Germany permitted by the Four Powers for a member of the 3 Reich.My father-in-law was taught by Rommel's school teacher parents. This castle is around 60 miles from Neuschwannstein Castle I commented on earlier.
> Another interesting bit of information is that my actual brother, a member of USMB was married in the courtyard of this castle and the reception was held in the castle restaurant, a popular eating and drinking place. That member is Bloodrock44 . His youngest son recently completed a hitch in the US Navy aboard the aircraft carrier, USS George Washington. Here's the video.


Looks like it's undergone many changes over the centuries.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 11, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > This video is of Schloss Hellenstein or Hellenstein Castle in Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany. My wife lived in this town when I met and married her. My son was born in this town in her mother's house.One famous person born in this town was Erwin Rommel. Behind the castle is a park and memorial dedicated to Rommel. It is the only memorial in Germany permitted by the Four Powers for a member of the 3 Reich.My father-in-law was taught by Rommel's school teacher parents. This castle is around 60 miles from Neuschwannstein Castle I commented on earlier.
> ...


Burnt down once, rebuilt and damaged in war, partially torn down once to sell stones and timbers. It has an interesting history for being under 1000 years old.

Hellenstein Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> This video is of Schloss Hellenstein or Hellenstein Castle in Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany. My wife lived in this town when I met and married her. My son was born in this town in her mother's house.One famous person born in this town was Erwin Rommel. Behind the castle is a park and memorial dedicated to Rommel. It is the only memorial in Germany permitted by the Four Powers for a member of the 3 Reich.My father-in-law was taught by Rommel's school teacher parents. This castle is around 60 miles from Neuschwannstein Castle I commented on earlier.
> Another interesting bit of information is that my actual brother, a member of USMB was married in the courtyard of this castle and the reception was held in the castle restaurant, a popular eating and drinking place. That member is Bloodrock44 . His youngest son recently completed a hitch in the US Navy aboard the aircraft carrier, USS George Washington. Here's the video.




Love it!! ♥♥♥


----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)

If I do repeats.....sorry. Been so long I forget what I have posted, and am saving in a new area.


----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)

In case you wondered...these latest are inside of some castles.


----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 9, 2016)

Skipton Castle under siege


----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Kat (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)

If I lived in a castle, I would roller blade all over it.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 20, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau - France*


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 18, 2017)

*Château de Rambures*


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 3, 2019)

Norwich castle 

And back in medieval times.


----------

